# Going to be in Rockport, questions????



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Finally get to come back to Rockport for a day or two. Staying at the Kontiki so I can fish their piers. Need info on flies from piers, please.

Also, best flats place in/near Rockport/Port A to try my luck, B&R flats???

What equipment, have an 8 wt w/ 8 wt floating line, other line???

What files???

Thanks so much, from West Texas :headknock and do not get near saltwater very often!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have fly fished from piers at night at Rockport and used my 8 wt. with a floating line. The only flies that I have had some success with are the Clousers in white and chartreuse. The trout that I have caught were small school trout 10-12 inches long. Forgot to mention that the flies were tied on number 2 Mustad 34007 hooks. I have been to Rockport many times and it seems like the wind is always blowing 20-25 mph so be aware of that.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

The wind has been howling lately. I've been in B&R twice over the last few days and there are not many fish in there. LHL is a better choice right now. The were caught today along the ICW


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Capt Mike: Thanks for advice, not up on the lingo, what is, where is LHL????


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

LHL is the Lighthouse Lakes. You'll need a kayak or shallow draft boat to get in there.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, Capt Mike. I am so pumped to get there can not hardly work. Being from West Texas it is like heaven to get down there. It is just great to be in/near the water!!!!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Hope you have a great trip. Have fun, be safe.


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice reds Al Springstead!! He said y'all saw some good fish!!!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

use a 5 or 6 wt on the schoolie pier trout - 8 wt is overkill

How ya' been el Capitan Mike Cook? I still need to go fishing with you one day.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Doing OK "Bart". Doing the Lydia Ann again this year???


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I know how ya feel Mark...I grew up in Middle-Land...now I live in San Antonio, with the coast only 2 hours away! Started out as a PE major myself, then figured I'd end up there forever and switched to Finance. Good luck in Rockport...thats quite a drive from the Tall City!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

Capt Mike Cook said:


> Doing OK "Bart". Doing the Lydia Ann again this year???


nah man, rob and i are too busy with our work loads to pull it off this year

2012 is a for sure though - this will give us some time to regroup and get better organized


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

HillCountry: Ain't so bad at $100/barrel, however. Right now I am ****** :question: big time, my guide just called and CANCELLED the Thursday trip over this forecast:

*THURSDAY*
SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAYS SLIGHTLY CHOPPY
TO OCCASIONALLY CHOPPY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

That does not seem to me to be BAD weather, now there maybe something I don't know, but geez, that does not look too be a trip killer!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

so find another guide


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

How'd it end up? Did you find a guide? Catch any fish? Would be interesting to see how this turned out.


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

Flaco said:


> How'd it end up? Did you find a guide? Catch any fish? Would be interesting to see how this turned out.


I just saw the Fri. the 13th post. Sorry! Glad that it worked out for you. Good job! Nice fish.

1


----------

